# 76885 (us exam infant hips) on a 7 month old



## dlk (Sep 28, 2009)

Does anyone know what the appropriate diagnosis code would be for a 7 month old who had a US exam of her hips?  The surgeon has used 763.0, but the insurance company is refusing to pay stating Dx inconsistent with patient age.  Thanks.


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 28, 2009)

*US 7 mos*

That denial is true since it is no longer considered a newborn...Did you call the physician for signs or symptoms?


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 28, 2009)

This exam is usually done to look for hip dysplasia in infants.  Look at V82.3 to see if this code applies to your situation.  I hope that this helps you a little.


----------



## dlk (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you.    Apparently the doctor was "ruling out" hip dysplasia in this 7 month old following a breech birth.  Looks like we will have to go with symptoms?


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 29, 2009)

In most of the exams that I have coded for this, there is usually a hip click, and sometimes a leg length discrepancy.  Good luck!


----------



## dlk (Sep 29, 2009)

The doctor wrote "no click" on the documentation.  I have put in a request for signs and/or symptoms for this exam.  Can't wait to find out what the reason was.


----------



## dlk (Sep 30, 2009)

Hip pain.  Thanks everyone!


----------

